# No inet socket available [Solved]

## mcuddy

On boot, when the system tries to access net services (bringing up lo, bringing up  eth0, ifconfig), I get the error "No INET socket available" I'd love to give you a detailed list of the startup errors, but they only occur when I boot into Gentoo (and have no way of recording them for this post that I know of). I'm trying to build a new kernel and have yet to find my network card to put into the kernel (should be sis900) Perhaps this is the problem? 

Details:

Athalon XP Mobile processor

Kernel: linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (had no problem finding sis900 in 2.6.23)

Please remember, I'm still a noob, so I need details if I'm asked to do something   :Embarassed: 

Thanks ahead of time for any help.Last edited by mcuddy on Sun Mar 30, 2008 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

As far as I can see, it's right there, under "Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit)". It's listed as "SiS 900/7016 Fast Ethernet Adapter support". You're probably right, you haven't set up your card yet, and that is the reason you get your error.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## schachti

Did you enable "Packet socket" and "Unix domain sockets" in the kernel config (in the networking options)?

----------

## mcuddy

Thank you all - it was an IPv4 conflict with IPv6. I disabled IPv6 and it all works. Thanks for everything.

----------

## electric flux

I've just completed an install of Gentoo and I am having the same error message with other errors that are preventing my eth0 from starting.  When I boot, I receive the following errors.  

```

warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

eth0: unknown interface: Bad file descriptor

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file '/proc/net/route' for reading (No such file or directory)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line92: /proc/net/route: No such file or directory

err, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

I do see something about ipv4 go by as it boots up but I am not able to read it.  I have tried to disable ipv6 in the kernel, but that did not solve my problem.  Any ideas?

----------

